# Bandai Slave 1



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

My eyes.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's some tiny Boba Fett there!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Barely a nibble for the Almighty Sarlacc!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I see the giant penny, where's the mechanical T-rex?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel for your eyes but you must have the steady hands of a surgeon too!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Whoa...! Impressed.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The official pics are up

http://www.1999.co.jp/image/10343230/10/0

The kit look great, it even has interior parts for the cargo bay, but I noticed that the back of the pilot's seat is undetailed, which really sticks out when the vehicle is in the landing position.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Cockpit assembled and painted. Will try to weather it tomorrow.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I was just looking at the instructions and your pics...

Won't Boba Fett face the back of the ship, in landing mode, if you assemble it that way? I guess, that is just the way it is, but it seems 'wrong' to me.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

edge10 said:


> I was just looking at the instructions and your pics...
> 
> Won't Boba Fett face the back of the ship, in landing mode, if you assemble it that way? I guess, that is just the way it is, but it seems 'wrong' to me.


Not sure. I'm building it in flight mode, so I am leaving it in the orientation it is now.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

edge10 said:


> I was just looking at the instructions and your pics...
> 
> Won't Boba Fett face the back of the ship, in landing mode, if you assemble it that way? I guess, that is just the way it is, but it seems 'wrong' to me.


It's one of the things I suspect one isn't supposed to think about. 

You're right of course. If you flip that cockpit 90 degrees he's staring at a wall and facing the 'snout' instead of gazing out the large curved glass. I don't recall seeing the cockpit rotate 90 degrees around in addition to the 'flip'. 

It may be that they originally wanted the ship to travel 'snout first' in horizontal flight but it sure doesn't 'look' right, does it?

But then again... we never actually saw Slave 1 come in for a landing. Maybe Fett DOES face a wall and fly on instruments and monitors for the landing. 

I think we'd be less questioning if they had kept the original idea of the 'flying hamburger' MM Falcon going into 'sunfish' mode for space flight, the cockpit rotating like the B-Wing.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

To topp it off, in the iconic matte painting of the Slave 1 parked on the Bespin platform, the cockpit isn't rotated at all...

http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/starwars/images/b/b4/Slave1.jpg


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

A slightly larger pic of the same painting:

http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-12114.jpg


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

edge10 said:


> A slightly larger pic of the same painting:
> 
> http://caps.pictures/198/0-starwars5/full/star-wars5-movie-screencaps.com-12114.jpg


!!

Huh.

So, was the 'tilting cockpit' something that only existed in the old MPC kit and Kenner toy? 

Crap, now I can't even remember if the MPC kit HAD a tilting cockpit. ARRGGHH.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

The MPC kit _had_ the tilting cockpit. I had to drill a screw into the bottom to add some weight, so that it would hang perpendicular in the landed position.

But I just seem to remember that the cockpit wasn't tilted in Ep II, when young Boba is firing at Obi Wan.


----------



## INVAR (Mar 28, 2014)

That is correct. There is no tilt to the cockpit interior in the film version of Slave I as depicted in Episode II - Attack of the Clones. Young Fett is in the cockpit on his back when the Slave I is on the landing platform on Kamino.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Small update. Boba now has a wash to bring out details, and also his bounty...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Fourth time's the charm on the engine skirt painting. Heh. I had never used the hairspray method for painting chipping, but it allowed me to chip the engine skirt exactly like I wanted, so I'm happy with the results. The lighter pink chips were painted on with a small brush and Vallejo paint.










After looking at more research, I also realized I had painted the cockpit the completely wrong color, so now I've repainted it green like it is supposed to be.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

That looks very cool. I had never heard of the 'hair spray technique', thanks!


----------



## Aceq2k (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow that looks awesome! What color's did you use for this? I'm building the same model and I'm not sure which colors work best.... any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

That's looking really nice. 

I had wondered about the weathering. Bandai has tried to make these kits 'complete out of the box' as much as possible but Slave 1 has serious paint 'problems' that wouldn't be able to be handled with the different colored plastic insert parts, there should at least be a huge sheet of 'weathering' decals to finish the look, and there doesn't seem to be. So I guess Bandai is telling people "this one's gonna take some work, good luck!"


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Completely repainted the cockpit to match the studio miniature. Weathered too.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I have heard about using salt for a chipped paint effect, what is the technique using hair spray?
I love the result you got- Slave One simply looks wrong with a clean hull


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Where does the green cockpit come from? In the pics I've seen of the studio model, the interior seems to be dark grey.

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_0025.JPG


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Where does the green cockpit come from? In the pics I've seen of the studio model, the interior seems to be dark grey.
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_0025.JPG


Parts of it are dark grey, but the walls are green.


----------

